# Tom Brady officially announces retirement on Instagram



## Paco Dennis (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

He had a good run! Perhaps he will start coaching.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 1, 2022)

I would imagine the networks who have NFL broadcast rights are tripping over each other trying to sign him to an analyst or broadcast role. He'll certainly go down as one of the greatest players of all time in the NFL.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 1, 2022)

Remember the first Super Bowl win for Tom.  I was living in Massachusetts then, on the coast, and when Pats won, the whole town went beserk, were driving back & forth on the main beach road, honking and firecrackers & fireworks.  It was wonderful.  Tom is incredible.  Good looking too!


----------



## suds00 (Feb 1, 2022)

he's got enough money to retire.no one's going to hold a tag day for him.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 1, 2022)

one less arrogant QB we won't have to see anymore,YIPPEE!


----------



## suds00 (Feb 1, 2022)

he was arrogant. not as arrogant as aaron rodgers


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 1, 2022)

Selected 199 in the 6th round of the 2000 NFL Draft.

In his prime, not another QB I'd want running my Offense.

He is the GOAT.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 1, 2022)

Who is going to replace him on the Bucs?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Feelslikefar said:


> Selected 199 in the 6th round of the 2000 NFL Draft.
> 
> In his prime, not another QB I'd want running my Offense.
> 
> He is the GOAT.



And he was the backup QB in college at University of Michigan.  
Came a long way to be the greatest!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 1, 2022)

Tom who?


----------



## Chet (Feb 1, 2022)

I wonder if his buddy Gronk will follow?


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Chet said:


> I wonder if his buddy Gronk will follow?


I bet he will.  Age is catching up with him too.  I know he's only 33,  but he's had quite a career.


----------



## Chet (Feb 2, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I bet he will.  Age is catching up with him too.  I know he's only 33,  but he's had quite a career.


Gronk has done some commercials and he had a gig with FOX Sports before he joined the Buccaneers.


----------



## Jules (Feb 2, 2022)

Heard an interesting comment about why he first posted he had quit and then pulled the announcement off Instagram.  If he waited a couple more days, he would meet the date required for his $15 million signing bonus.  I would too, if this was true.


----------

